# Simplest Smokey Eye!



## sassychix (Aug 6, 2007)

If you're rushing for time or dont have too many different colours, but still wanna look good, then this tutorial just might be for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









My idea of dark/smokey eye. Its totally simple. but a tonne of pics cuz of course...im a camwh0re! =x

As usual, prep ur face, base.concealer.primer.foundation ..whatever u normally use

Then my FAV product! Sephora fixing base









prep entrie eye

and the brushes u need..




One clean flatg one for ur highlight,angled brush for crease, flat brush to apply colour to lid and fluffy brush for blending





Next, i use this Black frm my ulta palette i got few mths back. Its a nice soft shimmery black! =] and this is the ONLY colour we use (apart frm ur highlight) for this look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








just apply the black over ur lid (always let it be messy cuz u can neaten em later)





next i take the crease brush n go for more black





apply it into the crease like so





highlight. i use these 2 colours. one whitish , and one a lil darker to tone down the colour





apply ur highlight





then blendddddddd!





yay!





(Credit to Christine aka temptalia cuz i learnt this frm her tutuorials)
Dip your black eye pencil into fluidline for a much more lasting and intense black.





and just line the top lashline,. thick or thin, up to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








curl those lashes!





this is one mascara EVERY girl should own!!
i use the white side (only!)





then apply on your own mascara, im using CG!





dont u loveeeeeeeee mascara!





with the same brush u used, lightly dab some black onto ur lower lashline. i always just do a lil at the outer corner cuz i find my lower lash always obstructing where i wana place the eyeshadow





Apply blusher. im using Mac Fab blush and another frm  Cargo which i adore!





a light matte coloured lipstick. im using Mac moccha





top it off with some gloss (Dior Ultra gloss #313)






*AND YOU'RE DONE!!!*














































Thanks for lookin! =]


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 6, 2007)

Very pretty


----------



## sassychix (Aug 6, 2007)

Yayy! my first tutorial posted here! thank u so much


----------



## lunabela (Aug 6, 2007)

Perfect!! I loved!


----------



## tadzio79 (Aug 6, 2007)

Love it! thanks for the tut!


----------



## Moontress (Aug 6, 2007)

this is so simple and easy to follow. thanks!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 6, 2007)

*im glad u guys loved it! thanku 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Taj (Aug 6, 2007)

fast, easy and sexxxxxxxy !


----------



## frocher (Aug 6, 2007)

Gorgeous.


----------



## sassychix (Aug 6, 2007)

thanku


----------



## Hilly (Aug 6, 2007)

Great tut!!


----------



## StelliR (Aug 6, 2007)

You look stunning!  LOVE LOVE LOVE the eyes.


----------



## ~Valerie~ (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice look!  You have the best eyelashes and eyebrows that I've ever seen, haha.


----------



## Mangoblute (Aug 6, 2007)

WOW!!! I love your eyelashes!


----------



## aprilprincesse (Aug 6, 2007)

Great tutorial, I don't have many artistic skills (yet) so I love the simple ones.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 6, 2007)

That is very pretty!


----------



## cinnybuns (Aug 6, 2007)

wow that was the easiest tutorial I've seen thanks for making it easy I can't wait to go home and try this out


----------



## janelovesyou (Aug 6, 2007)

This really is very simple. I just did it in like 30 seconds haha. 

Now I'm trying to decide if I did it well enough to go out in public


----------



## sulci (Aug 6, 2007)

wow, it matches your eye colour perfectly!


----------



## RoseLee (Aug 6, 2007)

I Like this....


----------



## Nelly711 (Aug 6, 2007)

This was soooo easy! I've been practicing on my smoky eye lately and I haven't been able to get it right. I tried it today and I am so proud that I don't look like I got 2 black eyes! Thanks


----------



## PomPoko (Aug 6, 2007)

Great tut...I'm not good at smoky eyes...but this was really helpful! Also I want your lashes please give them to me


----------



## sassychix (Aug 6, 2007)

hehehe everyones soo sweet! im glad u loved it!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow!  Very nice!!


----------



## 5_mac_love (Aug 7, 2007)

oh my gosh your lashes are sick!!!!!!!! i have never seen naturally thick and long eyelashes like that beofre on any human being, i love them i'm sooo jealous!!!! lol!


----------



## clamster (Aug 7, 2007)

Looovee this! OMGSH ur lashes the 2nd pic after "your done" OMG they are incredible!


----------



## madamepink78 (Aug 7, 2007)

those are the most gorgeous lashes!!!!!!!!! Great tut....it looks really good


----------



## sassychix (Aug 7, 2007)

thank u guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



using a primer on ur lashes make a HUGE difference!


----------



## breathless (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks hunny!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 9, 2007)

hehe thanks doll


----------



## hotlatinstyle911 (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow!!!! You Look Amazing, And I Will Definitely Have To Try It Out This Weekend. Just Wondering Though What Foundation And Concealer Do U Use? 

P.s Are Those Color Contacts? If So Which Brand And Color? Tia


----------



## sassychix (Aug 10, 2007)

hehe../definitely contacts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im using Grey frm Freshlook Colourblends


----------



## Chocolatemousse (Aug 11, 2007)

I Like this sexy eye ! thx


----------



## user79 (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice! Thanks for posting.

BTW, what is the name of the font that you used in this image?






I'd like to get it for my pc...hehe...


----------



## sassychix (Aug 12, 2007)

Its National First Font Dotted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, im a lil lost (and new to this..duh..lol), how come the tutorial got moved?


----------



## smellyocheese (Aug 12, 2007)

I tried your method today and it worked! plus I didn't look like I got punched in the eye which I usually do when I "attempt" to do smokey eye. thanks!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 12, 2007)

ooo awesome!! im so glad to have been of help!


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 12, 2007)

Gorgeous, thank-you


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 15, 2007)

What is the name of the Cargo blush?


----------



## dmenchi (Aug 15, 2007)

Looooove your lashes!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 15, 2007)

OMG!! this was great thank you. By the way you have the longest most amazing lashes. I am sooooo jealous!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 16, 2007)

thanku girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Apple Diva:* i used GoldCoast


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Aug 17, 2007)

Beautiful! GOOD WORK!!


----------



## sassychix (Sep 12, 2007)

thanku


----------



## Polina (Sep 13, 2007)

Out-of-this-world beautiful! And those are some killer lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



+ I WANT your eyebrows!


----------



## kattpl (Sep 13, 2007)

love it !!!!

Thanks 
Kath


----------



## user79 (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassychix* 

 
_Its National First Font Dotted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Thanks, gonna see if I can go find that somewhere for free, hehe!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 15, 2007)

You have the longest lashes.  You look beautiful babes.


----------



## Miss World (Sep 15, 2007)

super! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will surely give this a try ... and thanks about the tip about the mascara.. I too like the white side and not really the black, but never considered using it with a different mascara... I'll try it, thx!


----------



## sassychix (Sep 16, 2007)

thanks doll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 glad to be of help


----------



## chocobon (Sep 16, 2007)

This is so great! Thnx!


----------



## chocobon (Sep 16, 2007)

This is great!


----------



## xxScenesta (Sep 16, 2007)

That's gorgeous! 
But it takes me so long to get smokey eye :[


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks!! I'm so going to try this right now...btw I love your lashes.


----------



## JCBean (Sep 21, 2007)

Your lashes are incredible, and this look is absolutely fab!!! Thank you for posting!! x


----------



## Tomatina (Sep 21, 2007)

simple and amazing in the same time!


----------



## shinypixiedust (Sep 21, 2007)

hot hot hot hot!!! xxx


----------



## alien21xx (Sep 22, 2007)

Love it! Gonna try it out for my club date tonight, thanks!!


----------



## sassychix (Sep 24, 2007)

thanku guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 glad u loved it!


----------



## aalore (Oct 14, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## sassychix (Oct 15, 2007)

thanku


----------



## 41hill (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful! I love your lashes.


----------



## COBI (Oct 24, 2007)

I love that liner pencil in the fluidline tip, also!


----------



## sassychix (Oct 25, 2007)

thanku girls


----------



## SnowGirlz (Oct 25, 2007)

yr lash is very long!!!


----------



## sassychix (Oct 25, 2007)

lol.. thanku 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it helps when u apply a primery first then mascara


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks, so simple but it looks so good~!


----------



## callmestella (Nov 6, 2007)

Great tutorial! I'm going to try it, maybe even tonight....I'm bored.


----------



## c h a r (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks!
it came out really pretty!


----------



## jmj2k (Nov 25, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 26, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## tchristi (Jan 27, 2008)

great tut. i remember the tip from christine also


----------



## sassychix (Jan 28, 2008)

Im So Glad U Guys Loved It
Thanku


----------



## ilovecheese (Jan 29, 2008)

Ah! Easy and lovely - you look gorgeous!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 30, 2008)

rilly prittay


----------



## cosMEtix (Feb 6, 2008)

how do you get your lashes so long?  does any mascara work with your eyelash pre-conditioner?


----------



## kaylaklvc (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you so much- this is awesome!


----------



## cosMEtix (Feb 10, 2008)

tell us how you get the lashes so long without clumping, etc...


----------



## Navessa (Feb 15, 2008)

simply amazing...


----------



## auburn (Feb 29, 2008)

Very nice! Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## anneh89 (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesom tut! thanks


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 3, 2008)

wow great tip on the eyeliner & fluid line !!


----------



## kaeluscious (Mar 3, 2008)

love it!


----------



## drikacharles (Mar 3, 2008)

I loved.....


----------



## pepe (Mar 4, 2008)

lovely luscious eyelashes, I'm full of friendly envy


----------



## srl5045 (Mar 5, 2008)

Very nice! Who would have thought you only used that one black color! Gorgeous. 
I wish I had gorgeous long eyelashes...


----------



## mariaelena40 (Mar 5, 2008)

Simple and very pretty!  Plus you have killer eyelashes!!  Sooo jealous!  Oh well, thank goodness for mascara!


----------



## Married2MAClovr (Mar 6, 2008)

Fabulous!!!!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for this, doll.  It is going to be really helpful for me since I am not that great with the smokey eye...and I don't have a million hours to do it either!


----------



## neroli_rus (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------

